# Viceroy Cart after refurbish



## Genie (Jul 20, 2009)

We purchased an antique viceroy cart and refurbished it this week.

Before and after shots and new shafts being made at 48 inches

Before







After






Now we need to get Spyder trained to drive................


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!

Did you buy new wheels or did those clean up all right?


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2009)

That is a gorgeous cart, you did a good job of refurbishing

Yvonne


----------



## Genie (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, mostly done by my husband. He's the artist.

The picture looks like it may be paint, but it isn't....it's stained


----------



## Reble (Jul 20, 2009)

Genie said:


> Thanks, mostly done by my husband. He's the artist.The picture looks like it may be paint, but it isn't....it's stained


Leave it to Jim, fantastic


----------



## Genie (Jul 20, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Nice!Did you buy new wheels or did those clean up all right?


My husband bought a spray for rust at Home Hardware and then he got a can of something for the spokes that make them look like chrome. They don't looked painted, they look like they should with a bit of sparkle.


----------

